# Square Enix vs. V-Jump DS Announced



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 19, 2009)

Square Enix vs. V-Jump Announced for the Nintendo DS. No other news has surfaced yet but this scan.







News Source: True Gaming


----------



## Technik (Jun 19, 2009)

So final fantasy VS whatever V-Jump is, OWNAGE!


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Jun 19, 2009)

Awesome!
The DS really needs some more fighting games.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jun 19, 2009)

Whoa...this is too epic. Must keep the hype down.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 19, 2009)

Fuck yeah.
A fighting game on DS featuring SE characters.
Thats just what i wanted!


----------



## xlilx (Jun 19, 2009)

This is going to be great.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 19, 2009)

Absolute win and I'm a fan of V-jump and SE.

Most likely the game will be Japan only and a most likely must import when I get more info.


----------



## Trolly (Jun 19, 2009)

Isn't V-Jump some kinda manga comic collection or am I making that up? Or am I thinking of Shonen Jump...
Either way, a brawler with SE characters sounds interesting.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 19, 2009)

Damn.. I thought it was Shonen-Jump..

Well.. it's in 3D.. is it a fighting game? Could be fun!


----------



## Finishoff (Jun 19, 2009)

Sounds cool, going to be something like Dissidia, I hope? V-Jump seems to be a manga company judging from the magazine scan with Mr. Fullswing.


----------



## megawalk (Jun 19, 2009)

lets count a square enix count list of releases. aproximately. ff 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13(Coming Soon) 14 (Coming Not Very Soon)
Dragon Quest 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 Wars, Caravan, Joker, and alot more perhaps
Kingdom Hearts 1, 2, 358/2 days, birth by sleep, chain of memories
and alot of different square distributed projects


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 19, 2009)

I'll keep a look out for this. You can't have too many cross over fighting games.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 19, 2009)

Trolly said:
			
		

> Isn't V-Jump some kinda manga comic collection or am I making that up? Or am I thinking of Shonen Jump...
> Either way, a brawler with SE characters sounds interesting.


V-Jump is a magazine about Manga and Video Games. So we can still see some game characters. It's sort of like the Shonen Jump of Japan...sort of.


----------



## DemonicChocobo (Jun 19, 2009)

Uh, doesn't Square-Enix also have a manga branch? I see a lot of you guys are looking forward to seeing Final Fantasy characters and such, but they might just be characters from Gangan or Gangan Fantasy. 

I personally wouldn't mind either way. Heck, I almost wish it was their manga branch because that would mean there could possibly be Higurashi characters.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 19, 2009)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> Trolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a combination of Degenki and Shonen Jump with a lot of emphasis of both characters from shonen games and even shojo games (there could be characters in this game that come from dating sims and other games geared to females).


----------



## junker_man32 (Jun 19, 2009)

im getting it! mostly cuz the 3d fighting factor. jump shouldve been 3d with mini characters like that and cel shaded, almost like naruto shinobi retusden III. and only if there were a super smash bros too like this on the ds


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Jun 19, 2009)

the picture distinctly shows Square Enix vs V-Jump vs ?????? whats the third one? Because Mr Fullswing is Shonen Jump and V-Jump isn't anything to get too excited about since its like Yu-Gi-Oh and very few other things.


----------



## DarkSpace (Jun 19, 2009)

THeoretically speaking we could have KH in this. YAy


----------



## Teelow (Jun 19, 2009)

I cant wait for this game - I know since the Have FF characters this game is instantly  my favorite ^^


----------



## soulfire (Jun 19, 2009)

OMG

this is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope this wil come to usa or eur


----------



## Dark_linis (Jun 19, 2009)

DemonicChocobo said:
			
		

> Uh, doesn't Square-Enix also have a manga branch? I see a lot of you guys are looking forward to seeing Final Fantasy characters and such, but they might just be characters from Gangan or Gangan Fantasy.
> 
> I personally wouldn't mind either way. Heck, I almost wish it was their manga branch because that would mean there could possibly be Higurashi characters.


I was going to say the same thing. It'll probally have full metal alchemist as well.


----------



## DrCaptainHarlock (Jun 20, 2009)

V-Jump published some Digimon manga, so maybe there'll be some characters from that in the game.


----------



## Kishu (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes! There's a chance that there will be Yu-Gi-Oh characters in this!


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

C-O-O-L






We need more of this.But I want a new Jump stars game more.


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Jun 20, 2009)

Looks good. Hopefully the gameplay is better than the Naruto Shinobi Retsuden series.


----------



## psycoblaster (Jun 20, 2009)

DemonicChocobo said:
			
		

> Uh, doesn't Square-Enix also have a manga branch? I see a lot of you guys are looking forward to seeing Final Fantasy characters and such, but they might just be characters from Gangan or Gangan Fantasy.
> 
> I personally wouldn't mind either way. Heck, I almost wish it was their manga branch because that would mean there could possibly be Higurashi characters.


yeah, kinda like soul eater


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 20, 2009)

yeah, i saw this piece of news on v-jump itself (someone scanned the page)
they will announce it real soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




v-jump? many years ago i used to subscribe to it~! it was on monthly basis
they contains lots of game info, hints, guide  + some manga (not a lot maybe 1 or 2)
i am not sure how much have changed over the course of years


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 20, 2009)

Dark_linis said:
			
		

> DemonicChocobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and soul eater and kuroshitsuji! i hope.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it's going to be based off of their Manga properties and not their games...
But I'm sure there would be Square-Enix characters that have their own manga spin offs anyway, like Kingdom Hearts, Final Fantasy, and Dragon Quest. So it'd work out anyway. Atleast that's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## DemonicChocobo (Jun 20, 2009)

To my knowledge, there are no Final Fantasy manga spinoffs, but there are two(KH1 and KH:CoH, I don't know if KH2 has a manga.) Kingdom Hearts manga series as well as like...4-5 Dragon Quest ones.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jun 20, 2009)

DemonicChocobo said:
			
		

> To my knowledge, there are no Final Fantasy manga spinoffs, but there are two(KH1 and KH:CoH, I don't know if KH2 has a manga.) Kingdom Hearts manga series as well as like...4-5 Dragon Quest ones.


Apparently there was one based off of Final Fantasy XII. And there is a Kingdom Hearts II series.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 20, 2009)

to my knowledge, most intelligent company - SE
they really know the attraction of the gamers and if i am not mistaken it will totally be manga (how sad)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 20, 2009)

If there's Soul Eater or FF chars in it I'll even import it.


----------



## wolfmanz51 (Jun 21, 2009)

Dark_linis said:
			
		

> DemonicChocobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lets hope


----------



## Hiro_Kihura (Sep 6, 2009)

So when does this game actually come out?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Sep 6, 2009)

Woot! This looks really cool! (resists urge to make a hype thread)

What I'm hoping is them adding KH to the mix. But even if they don't, I'm stoked!

*adds to waiting list*


----------

